Ask HN: What makes you laugh? - lainon
======
phakding
I can sit through stand ups like Dave Chappelle, Chris rock, Peter Russell or
any number of Adam Sandler/Ben Stiller movies without even cracking a smile,
but can roll on the floor laughing after looking at silliest of stuff that not
many find funny. I could never figure out what and more importantly why a
certain situation/picture/pun makes me laugh.

------
AwesomeFaic
Absurd media from Tim & Eric to Reddit's surreal memes. Dad jokes and
intentionally terrible puns. Sometimes just the humor of the situation
(usually when my day's already terrible and something else bad happens. Just
gotta laugh it off).

------
Antoninus
I have a trick, when I'm feelin a bit down I watch blooper reels. There is
something about other people laughing when they shouldn't that cracks me up.

------
ArrayList
Bill Bryson. Enough said.

"A Walk in the Woods" or "Notes from a Small Island" had me in stiches.

------
tsunghan614
For me, Imgur (especially comments people make) is good enough laughs for me.

------
Odenwaelder
Absurd humor, such as Rick and Morty or Futurama.

------
surds
Comedy or hilarious stuff.

Amusing stuff just makes me smile.

------
diehunde
Key and Peele

